# training plans for the week of August 14 to 20



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, Scout has been obsessively licking at her paw--I originally thought it was a yeast infection but upon closer look she had a small cut that I never caught. So, we might be out for training for a few days. Had to clean and wrap the foot up so she won't touch it. She hasn't been limping and I don't know when where she cut it, but she won't stop licking it either.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This is looking to be a light week for me. The weather forecast is calling for rain or T Storms each of the next 10 days except Wed (agility class) and Thu (obedience drop in) - I generally do not get home until around 7pm.

Hopefully the forecast will change or I can squeeze training in between storms.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have to live vicariously thru you guys this week. Tito is going to be sidelined at least a week with this foot injury. Drat.
> So let's hear what everyone has planned!


Simple T drillwork and in the field we'll be working on doubles, diversions and honoring. He's as steady as can be now which I'm really happy with!

Dove season only a few weeks away.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

watch the foot, Lisa, those things can turn really ugly really fast. As I just found out...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah it is getting cleaned and wrapped daily. I am not sure when or where it happened as she has given me no signs--never saw her limping or bleeding. But she doesn't want to stop licking it. It is a small cut.

This week's goal is to run the pattern blind from the whole distance of the park.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip lost what he considered a very important part of his anatomy last week, so we took some time off of training. I would say we would start back up with serious training this week, but with school starting up tomorrow I will be more realistic and say we will be back to training "soon."

I keep looking in all the forums for someone's tracking update but I haven't found it yet...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

For us:
Sunday: Ran in 1st JH test & stopped at "home field" on way home for Memory Blind Day
Monday: Obedience Class
Wednesday: Big Group Training Day
Friday: Help set up for HRC test this week-end.
Saturday: Run HRC Started test. Need one more leg to title.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck Saturday Holly! I feel a new title in your immediate future!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hollyk said:


> For us:
> Sunday: Ran in 1st JH test & stopped at "home field" on way home for Memory Blind Day
> Monday: Obedience Class
> Wednesday: Big Group Training Day
> ...


HEY!!! We run Started HRC also on Sat. We can pretend we are at the same test! Cool. Good luck hope you get a title. The club that hosted Gabby's first test actually had title ribbons, that is if you wanted to admit you finished one. Around here you get "the bucket" at HRC events when you title. 

Monday - Agility Class
Tuesday - Long walk in AM perhaps something else in the afternoon, maybe more agility practice. 
Wednesday - Our young dog training group is planning a training session. Not sure on details yet. 
Thursday - To trainers for live flier work. 
Friday - Long walk, and pack for hunt test
Saturday - Southern MI HRC in Pioneer OH, hoping for our second pass.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> HEY!!! We run Started HRC also on Sat. We can pretend we are at the same test! Cool. Good luck hope you get a title. The club that hosted Gabby's first test actually had title ribbons, that is if you wanted to admit you finished one. Around here you get "the bucket" at HRC events when you title.
> 
> Monday - Agility Class
> Tuesday - Long walk in AM perhaps something else in the afternoon, maybe more agility practice.
> ...


Here you get the whole pond


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck to all going for a title or entered into an event this weekend! Report back as soon as you can.

I think, because it is supposed to be hot this week (not nearly as hot as you all have been), we are going to work mainly on obedience. Besides, everyone could use a little more obedience.

Last night, we did random sits with distraction (Tag jumping all over Dooley while he was trying to sit). Dooley wanting to go sniff where Breeze pee'd (great distraction by the way). Obviously, we were working and having "fun" at the same time. Tag needs some guidance on not jumping up, and to have his toes trimmed. 

Tonight we will be a little more formal. Each will get heel work. Dooley I will be very critical on focus attention especially on start up. Breeze in positioning and Tag walking in the area, head up with cookie. Dooley will also work on positioning comefore, and heel and signals. 

Wednesday we need to travel over the hill (80 miles East) to pick up our vehicle from having work done.

Thursday revisit where we were Tuesday, and add exercises. Maybe start articles and do some dumbbell work with Dooley. Breeze work on positioning and stays.
Tag, puppy heeling and stays. 

Friday TBD.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Laura just a suggestion with the youngster and oldsters too. Marks,marks and more marks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan's plan for tonight is obedience. I have included his plan although all 3 dogs have similar plans depending on their level.I already have the Friday plans made out. For non-class agility I will continue to work on the 'a' drills. For field, I will hopefully be in 2 group sessions so plans are flexible at this point.

Wed: Agility Class
Thu: Obedience class OR Field 
Fri: Agility & obedience
Sat: Field, Agility & Obedience
Sun: Obedience match, possibly field


Faelan's Obedience Training Plan Tue Aug 16 2011 - filled in. We received almost 5 inches of rain the past 36 hours, following several inches this weekend and more a few days before that. I did not want to risk the BJ. Towhee is now reaching 3 inches for her dumbbell with distractions yaya 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Location: Bucks Hill Park Time: 6:45pm
Weather: 68 degrees, cloudy Rewards: cheese, hose tug w/ suede
Not fed before hand

*Moving Watch *
G g g nw g g nw g Comments: side glances at evergreens

*Heeling*
First step Attention |g_g g g_g g Comments: ________________________
Left Turns |g g g g nw g g Comments: ________________________
Normal to Slow |g nw nw g nw nw g g Comments: still not always catching signal
Come Up Sits gggggggg Comments: used bounce bumps
Get it In with cone |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_ Comments: _______________________

*Fronts*
Come Fore |gggggggg Comments: used bounce bumps

*Retrieve on Flat*
With Front Guides |gggg| Comments: 2, 3, & 4 dumbbell held by bar J 

*Get It, Down *|g nw ggg| Comments: in ball field – 2nd missed 

*Broad Jump*
With Front Guides |_|_|_|_| Comments: _ground too wet



*What he did well: Attitude was excellent, happy prancy*

*What we need to work on: Attention near evergreen trees*

Not much in the way of distractions – ground is wet from all the rain. Basketball, tennis, kids etc but at a distance. Overall a good session.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys don't know how much I'm enjoying reading this, since we aren't training. I get to enjoy your hard work instead


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> HEY!!! We run Started HRC also on Sat. We can pretend we are at the same test! Cool. Good luck hope you get a title. The club that hosted Gabby's first test actually had title ribbons, that is if you wanted to admit you finished one. Around here you get "the bucket" at HRC events when you title.





Loisiana said:


> Here you get the whole pond


Oh yes, they know that Winter is going for her title on Saturday. A bucket of water with my name on it will be waiting. I'll be bringing extra clothes and rain gear.


Anne, can't wait to see you at the on line Saturday. I'm sure you and Gabby will show those Labs how it is done with style.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*OK everyone. Give Barb something to do, besides worry about Tito, and post to this thread.*

Winter ran her first cold blind at the big group practice on Wednesday. It was set up as a 135 yard blind but we moved halfway up and ran it. She one whistled it. Good Dog.

With dogs off to the Grand in a few weeks, the big group training set-ups are pretty meaty. I'm not sure if it is from running more technical marks, longer marks, or the fact that we have started handling work (or maybe a combo of all three) but I feel like Winter's marking has fallen off a bit. It is not horrible but occasional big hunts, and she seems to need help more often. Summer vacations and hunt tests have interrupted training with my small group partners lately. That is where I can usually get a lot of singles thrown for her. With the summer activities winding down, we once again will be running many, many singles. I can hear my Pro's southern voice in my head, "Dogs learn to mark off of singles. You will be throwing maintenance singles the rest of your life. Get use it to it."

Winter's Blind work is going well. Pattern Blinds are bumping out to 120 yards and Memory Blinds are bumping out to 100 yards. 

Running in Started Test tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> *OK everyone. Give Barb something to do, besides worry about Tito, and post to this thread.*


Done  ... on the obedience thread though

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

This week we've trained twice at Hambden grounds in OH, water on Tuesday and land yesterday. Slater ran two cold water blinds and I'm so pleased to see him go with no hesitation, his prep on land blinds has served well. Fisher has kept his furry butt on the ground. This afternoon we leave for Buffalo to run the Western New York test. It worked last week so please cross your fingers, do a rain dance and/or say a magic incantation for us! 

Typing on iPhone sucks......


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> This week we've trained twice at Hambden grounds in OH, water on Tuesday and land yesterday. Slater ran two cold water blinds and I'm so pleased to see him go with no hesitation, his prep on land blinds has served well. Fisher has kept his furry butt on the ground. This afternoon we leave for Buffalo to run the Western New York test. It worked last week so please cross your fingers, do a rain dance and/or say a magic incantation for us!
> 
> Typing on iPhone sucks......


Best Wishes sent your way.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Did I have a FUN training session yesterday!!! Gabby got to have her first real live (then dead) duck!!!

We went to the trainers, we talked about doing fliers last week. So he brings out the crate of ducks. Says "has Gabby ever seen a live duck?" Nope. So he tells me to get her out, and she starts checking out the crate. She is intrigued but unsure. She approaches and backs off, she never stayed backed off, and eventually as the ducks moved away from her in the crate, she would go to the other side to get close again. Then trainer takes out one duck it's quacking at Gabby and she is all interested, so he shackles the duck gives it a toss, and off Gabby goes. She is slow on the retrieve, she wanted it for herself and slow on the give. Guess that is to be expected. She did improve with each retrieve. He un-shackled the wings so the duck could flap in her face. She did not care. Gabby likes ducks!! 

So now we start the group. He has us all line up in a row like an English hunt. Gabby is about the 5th dog in the line, up goes a duck, shot rings out duck falls, release dog for the retrieve. Gabby can not STAND it she wants to play. We have not done much 'honor' work with her, and other than shifting around and verbalization she was not bad at all. She needs to learn no noise and stay still (which I worked on) but she did really well. She EXPLODED when it was her turn for the retrieve. One happy dog. 

Then we got out a few more dogs Quinn being one of them and did the last 3 ducks for them. Quinn had never had a flier either, didn't think it would be a problem, and it was not. However her noise got intense. The trainer took over handling Quinn for the rest of the training. It was a REALLY good session for her, she truly got the point and got much quieter. The last few runs for her and Darrin were REALLY good. 

After the duck, Darrin got out a dummy launcher, it looks like a gun and fires something similar to bumpers. Didn't phase Gabby in the least, once she realized yes that is a bumper to retrieve. When he did her second water launch, he shot it farther than he intended. Gabby swam out masterfully but then lost sight of what she was looking for, it didn't look like the duck or a bumper she was used to so she started swimming in circles. A second dummy was shot out, and Gabby retrieved. It was a longer water mark than she was used to. 

Then we had several in the group running SH for the first time in a week and they wanted double and blind practice so he set up a senior land test. Gabby did the double as two singles in perfect fashion. Beautiful returns to heel and holds I was also pleased with her behavior in the blind, much more relaxed. Could she be getting used to it??? Then he set up a SH water test with a blind as well. He had us release from a bucket. Gabby did a good job, got her eye on the teal decoy, but realized it was not what she was after and found her duck and came back home. 

We were also taught (the JH group) how to introduce your dog to casting commands. Just a game and how we throw the bumper in the game to look like casting commands getting the dog used to the motion with the command. I was pleased that when he demo'd with Gabber, when he said "back" with his right hand up, she turned the correct direction, and when he did it with his left hand, she turned the opposite direction as you want. She also turned pretty tight which I think you want. 

I am hoping we can go back next week. I probably can, but I really want hubby to go to work with Quinn. He is not sure he can get the afternoon off work so we can leave in time to be there by 5. I am hoping. I will go during the day if he can not go, and I will take Quinn for Darrin to work with again. I just want hubby to get the instruction so he learns what he needs to establish at the very beginning so she understands what we are asking. 

Tomorrow is HRC hunt test day. Poor Gabby NEVER has any fun. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - that sounds like an amazing session! Good dogs


----------

